# AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche



## akif15 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

http://ht4u.net/news2/logos/logo_amd.png17.10.2010, 19:58
​Neben den Launch-Plänen für Llano und Bulldozer  sprach AMD bei der Bekanntgabe der aktuellen Quartalszahlen auch über  die Starttermine der kommenden Grafikkarten-Generation. So sollen die  ersten Modelle bereits nächste Woche vorgestellt werden und die  komplette Serie soll noch vor dem Jahreswechsel in den Händlerregalen zu  finden sein.  

Dies gab CEO Dirk Meyer zu Protokoll, weshalb der spekulierte Starttermin vom 22.10 für die Barts-basierenden Grafikkarten Radeon HD  6850 und HD 6870 wohl zutrifft. Doch nicht nur diese  Grafikbeschleuniger sollen in Bälde erscheinen, auch der Rest der  "Northern Island"-Familie soll noch in diesem Quartal auf den Markt  kommen. Allerdings bezifferte Meyer die angepeilte Zahl an  auszuliefernden Grafikchips nur auf mehrere 100.000. Es dürfte somit  wohl nur mit homöopathischen Dosen in den Regalen zu rechnen sein. 

Hardware & Computer - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Master Shake (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Dann heisst es wohl: Zuschlagen, bevor die Preise wieder durch die Decke gehen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

bulldozer für desktop erst frühestens ende 3. quartal 2011 laut quelle!(weiß jetzt nicht ob dass was neues ist) wenn dass stimmt seh ich schwarz für amd...


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Ach AMD sitzt Intels prozessoren einfach aus...und verliert derweil den Preiskampf gegen nvidia


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

@GoldenMic
Genau, deshalb schreibt nVidia derzeit ziemlich rote Zahlen weil sie es erst jetzt.... nach über 1 1/2 Jahren schaffen wieder preislich mit zu halten. Zumal die 6er Generation jetzt raus kommt und die Karten daher wieder neu gemischt werden. 

Und zu Bulldozer.... abwarten. Wichtiger als der Retailmark ist der Servermarkt und der wird früher bedient. Wie üblich.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Klar werden die Karten neu gemischt aber im ersten Moment vor allem auf dem Mid-End markt...ich mein welcher typ der im media markt, saturn oder Herfag geht kauft ne Graka um die 200€?


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Die paar Kunden die wirklich in solchen Märkten Grafikkarten separat kaufen, sind uninteressant. Was hat das mit deiner Aussage zu tun?


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Soll ich jetzt Kontern das AMD auch noch ne Weile rote zahlen schreibt oder was erwartest du?


----------



## Kaktus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Es ging um die Diskussion das Intel derzeit den Preiskampf gewinnt und die froh sein können das sie mal wieder mithalten können. Zwischen ATI (gibts ja nicht mehr, nicht mal mehr vom Namen her) und nVidia gings bisher immer auf und ab. Mal die einen vorne mal die anderen. Das ist nichts neues und gibts schon seid Riva 128 Zeiten.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Dann heisst es wohl: Zuschlagen, bevor die Preise wieder durch die Decke gehen.


 
Das wäre ne Überlegung, zuschlagen und hoffen das man eine bekommt.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Genial dass alle Karten noch dieses Jahr rauskommen 
Warum denn jetzt schon zuschlagen??
Die Standart Lüfter sind doch fürn ARsch. Ich warte lieber bis es ein vernünftiges Kühldesign gibt.


----------



## STSLeon (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Jetzt kann ich mal wieder langsam an das Aufrüsten denken. Habe mir die letzte Generation selbst verboten, aber mit einer 6870 im Rechner könnte ich gut leben.  Vorraussetzungen ist jedoch ein humaner Preis (rund 200€). Mal sehen was der November so bringt


----------



## ziko (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Dann heisst es wohl: Zuschlagen, bevor die Preise wieder durch die Decke gehen.


 


...oder durch den BODEN...
Wird endlich an der Zeit dass die Preise den Marktgesetzen folgen und die hardware nach einiger Zeit billiger wird.


----------



## jaramund (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mal wieder langsam an das Aufrüsten denken. Habe mir die letzte Generation selbst verboten, aber mit einer 6870 im Rechner könnte ich gut leben.



tja ich habs nicht geschafft...


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Also wenn der Dozer erst so spät kommt werd ich mir wohl doch nochmal nen neues AM3 Board und vll. nen X6 gönnen...


----------



## Jami (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klar werden die Karten neu gemischt aber im ersten Moment vor allem auf dem Mid-End markt...ich mein welcher typ der im media markt, saturn oder Herfag geht kauft ne Graka um die 200€?


12-13 Jährige Noobs, bisweilen auch 14-50, die noch nie ne PCGH in der Hand hatten, und die Leistung einer Graka über den GRAM definieren, und damit genau auf Saturns Werbestrategie reinfallen, und dann jahrelang aufner öden NV 7600 GS mit sagenhaften 512mb dafür aber nur 16 Shaderprozessoren rumsitzen, 200 € ausgegeben haben (zu Geforce 8 Zeiten!!! *heul*), und wenigsten Trackmania auf vollen Details spielen können. 

Danach fing ich an, die PCGH zu lesen.


----------



## jojo0077 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



ziko schrieb:


> ...oder durch den BODEN...
> Wird endlich an der Zeit dass die Preise den Marktgesetzen folgen und die hardware nach einiger Zeit billiger wird.


Das Produkte nach einiger Zeit günstiger werden ist wohl eher kein Marktgesetz. In einem gesunden Markt regeln Nachfrage und Angebot den Preis.

Beim Releas der HD5xx0er war das Angebot gering und die Nachfrage sehr groß. Desswegen sind die Preise gestiegen. Solang die Nachfrage nicht nachlässt sinken die Preise auch nicht wirklich.

Das selbe könnte mit den HD6xx0ern passieren wenn sie in so geringen Mengen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Sind jetzt ja schon 25 Millionen hergestellt worden


----------



## Yutshi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



Jami schrieb:


> 12-13 Jährige Noobs, bisweilen auch 14-50, die noch nie ne PCGH in der Hand hatten, und die Leistung einer Graka über den GRAM definieren, und damit genau auf Saturns Werbestrategie reinfallen, und dann jahrelang aufner öden NV 7600 GS mit sagenhaften 512mb dafür aber nur 16 Shaderprozessoren rumsitzen, 200 € ausgegeben haben (zu Geforce 8 Zeiten!!! *heul*), und wenigsten Trackmania auf vollen Details spielen können.
> 
> Danach fing ich an, die PCGH zu lesen.


Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das Gros der von dir beschriebenen Noobs hautpsächlich die Taschen von Mami und Papi leeren.....und damit dann ganz groß protzen. Selbstwertgefühl ist gut, aber auf Kosten anderer? Hmm...das ist doch dann eher dem Alter entsprechend - naiv. ^^

@T: ich bin auch ziemlich gespannt was die neue Generation bringt obwohl ich mir letzte Woche noch ne 5770 zugelegt habe weil meine 4850 den Geist aufgegeben hat. Dafü war die Karte auch absolut günstig mit 115€.


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

ich denke dass mal wieder als erstes die schwächeren karte gelauncht werden...dann nach und nach die starken...


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*



Nvidia+AMD schrieb:


> ich denke dass *mal wieder* als erstes die schwächeren karte gelauncht werden...dann nach und nach die starken...


öh, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab (verfolge den markt ja noch ned sooo lange ^^), is diese strategie völlig neu. bisher kamen immer die großen bretter zuerst und die kleinen (die wohl oft nur "abarten" der großen sind) kamen danach (eben weil sie im grunde zurückgeschraubte große sind).


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Ja normalerweise fahren die graka hersteller glecih die ganz großen geschütze auf, vor einem Jahr zuerst die 58xx bzw. vor halben jahr oder so die GTX470/480 und dann der rest. 
Warum können sie das diesmal nicht so machen? Schließlich will ich meine 8800GT mit ner 6950/6970 ablösen nur wenn die weit über 350€ liegen nehm ich dann doch eher ein 5870!


----------



## akif15 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AMD bestätigt Grafikkarten-Launch nächste Woche*

Ich hatte meine 5870PCS+ bei Mindfactory Anfang diesen Monats bestellt, aber dann zum Glück lieferten die mir eine 5870PCS. Bis dahin wusste ich nichts von den neuen die bald kommen.

Nachdem ich die GraKa zurück geschickt hatte und mein Geld zurück überwiesen wurde, habe ich beim erforschen die Nachrichten/Gerüchte gelesen und beschlossen noch ein bischen zu warten.

Ich Kann bis Neujahr warten wenn es hoch kommt, gucke dann wie es mit den Preisen und Leistungen der neuen aussieht 6950/6970 und auch ich werde je nachdem eine 5870PCS+ oder denke mal die 6970 wird für mich zu teuer sein die 6950 holen. 

Preis 300-350€ denke ich sind Limit aber bis dahin sind noch paar Löhne die ich einnehme somit vielleicht sogar auch wenn es schwer fällt 400€. (finde ich überteuert aber kann man nicht ändern/ rational ist das nicht)


----------

